# How to make hands for a Halloween Scarecrow



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Great tutorial! Bailing wire is a nice cheap base material for the hands.


----------



## Cray Augsburg (May 8, 2010)

Great video How-To! Materials are cheap and readily available. I really like how the hand is formable. I appreciate your sharing this!


----------



## crane (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome video. I wondered how you made the hands so flexiable. Looks awesome. Did you post a pic of the scarecrow?


----------



## teabags34 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah I posted a pic. Its in the Halloween Prop section. I thought you saw it


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks that is a great tut. those hands would work for other props too.


----------



## Revned (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for showing how this is done.


----------



## Val - 156 (Feb 11, 2010)

I could see this same method used for some awesome mummy hands. Great tutorial. Thank You!


----------



## gpawood (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been looking for a simple hand tut and this one is simply fantastic, thanks for sharing,... great video and I'm sure it will help a lot of us out !


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome hands!! Good one.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

After seeing your video, we used this method (building the hand structure with twisted wire) on our props and it worked out great.

Thank you for taking the time to put this together.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Those are great. I was thinking of making a scarecrow this year. Now I know how I'll be making the hands for him. Thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

they look great!!!!!. we may have to steal this idea for our scarecrow this year. Thanks for posting


----------



## Emjay (Sep 1, 2011)

It's great to see a prop made with inexpensive readily available items that has such an excellent result! I must try this one. Thanks for posting.


----------

